
Ending the Stranglehold of Health Care Costs on American Families - cascom
https://elizabethwarren.com/plans/paying-for-m4a/?source=soc-WB-ew-tw-rollout-20191101
======
buffaloo
The plan suffers from the same problem as the student loan plan: reducing the
cost to zero for the majority of consumers.

Rather than reduce co-pays to zero, patients should share in the cost at some
level capped at some number. Similarly, the student loan forgiveness she
proposes should have a sort of co-pay. Instead of paying off the first $50,000
of student loans, it should pay all student loans above some level, perhaps
$5,000. By having patients and students share in the cost of their treatment
and education, they are incentivized to make wise choices. By taking care of
the costs beyond some point, patients and students are protected from
catastrophic outcomes resulting from systemic failures.

~~~
dv_dt
I think visibility into costs is not any sort of driving control for
healthcare (nor education loans). They are already features of our existing
system and do nothing to control costs vs having the appropriate government
regulation - in the case of healtcare of drug and service prices like other
nations, or of providing basic low-cost public university options again like
most modern nations besides the US does.

------
dv_dt
I thought this was an interesting discussion of some of the tradeoffs in the
financing of the plan.

[https://www.peoplespolicyproject.org/2019/11/01/warrens-
perp...](https://www.peoplespolicyproject.org/2019/11/01/warrens-perpetual-
medicare-head-tax-is-unworkable-and-bad/)

------
cascom
Regardless of what you think of this plan its absolutely stunning in terms of
the wholesale changes to the way Americans receive healthcare and are taxed.

